# Chewings fine fescue seed



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I'll be purchasing 5 lbs of either Zodiac or Radar cultivar chewings fine fescue seed within the next two months for a custom TF/TTTF/FF mix that I'll be dormant overseed late next winter (Feb).

Is $61.99 for 5 lbs a reasonable price?

https://www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100053/zodiac-chewings-fescue
https://www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100087/radar-chewings-fescue


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Usually before shipping, FF seed is around $2-4.50 per lb. I wouldn't imagine it being over $6 per lb. Assuming $6, worst case, that means you're paying $32 for shipping and handling from NY to VA for 5 lbs of seed.

When I bought a few lbs of some other varieties of FF seed from Hogan a few years ago, the better cultivar of the two was under $3 per lb before shipping. Same from Hart Seed in CT...around $2.50 to 3 before shipping. I was buying CRF though...I know Hard Fescue costs more. Not sure about Chewings...

Speaking of which, Chewings and CRF are closely related, and have actually been hybridized. I forgot which cultivar it is, because it's not advertised as such, but it's actually a hybrid of the two. It's advertised as a Chewings. I think I remember Hogan having it, and it might or might not be one of the ones you mentioned. You would probably get some spreading ability with it, if you can figure out which it is, because CRF has a bit of spreading ability (but is extremely slow, though "strong" CRF definitely spreads faster than Tall Fescue and most PR). That's what I've been using lately but am considering hard fescue as well. I've used Chantilly and Garnet. Unfortunately, CRF tends to brown and go dormant in the Summer. This Summer, I had a lot of it actually die, too. It was a bit hotter than average, but similar to a normal Summer in your area. I think Chewings is supposed to be a little more heat tolerant. Hard is definitely more heat tolerant...possibly more tolerant than TTTF as well from what I hear, but maybe not quite up to KY-31 level...?


----------



## Clifford (Aug 25, 2017)

At least spend the extra 16 bucks and get 10 lbs. That way you can dormant seed and then put more down later. I am a firm believer in dormant seeding and will be doing it myself within the next few weeks, but with the understanding that germination rates drop drastically. The extra five pounds will probably come in handy later.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks for the info @Green and @Clifford.

I see Hogan's is also selling Zodiac FF, but I haven't asked what's the price. Both Radar and Zodiac are within the LSD value on the NTEP results, so either one would suffice for me, but the Radar has slightly better scores.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Powhatan, "Seabreeze" Chewings Fescue (sounds more like a Seashore Paspalum cultivar to me) is one of the cultivars that's a hybrid between Chewings and Slender Creeping Red.

http://www.umces.edu/sites/default/files/Chewings-fescue-summary.pdf

It's possible Chewings may eventually segregate into distinct clumps the way Tall Fescue does if the lawn thins out a lot over time...I believe they're similar in that regard, but not 100% sure. Both are definitely bunch-grasses, though.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Hogan's quoted me $3.75 per pound for Zodiac plus $20 shipping for 10 lbs, $57.50 total.
SSS is $77.99 for 10 lbs with shipping included.

I'll wait till next month when SSS starts selling Radar to see what that price will be before purchasing.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

SSS is selling Radar now, $1.00 cheaper than Zodiac. Unless I find it cheaper priced somewhere else, I'll probably buy 10 lbs from SSS. That cultivar is the only one listed for *Chewings fescue - Recommend* on the 2018-2019 Virginia Turfgrass Variety Recommendations document. Gotta go with the best, right. 

_Radar has improved shade tolerance, drought tolerance, disease resistance, and is darker green compared to Zodiac Chewings Fescue.

Radar finished #1 for overall turfgrass quality among all Chewings Fescue varieties tested in the LPI-1 trial (PA, NJ, VA, IL, NE, RI), 2013 results._

https://www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100087/radar-chewings-fescue


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

I realize I'm late to this thread, but just have to respond. $62 for 5lbs of any fine fescue sounds pretty steep unless it is capable of doing the yard work too, LOL! You can get a 25lb bag of 40/40/20 (red, Chewings, hard) fine fescue blend for about that same price:

https://www.outsidepride.com/seed/grass-seed/fescue-grass-seed/legacy-fine-fescue-grass-seed.html


----------

